# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Ju pelqen birra?

## pranvera bica

Nga data 12 deri ne 15 gusht ne qytetin e bukur te Korces u organizua Festa  e birres!Tashme prej disa vitesh ne qytetin e Korces eshte bere tradite qe te festohen nje sere festash...hapet sipari me festen e karnavaleve ku pervec qyteteve dhe fshatrave tona marrin pjese edhe shtete te huaj si Greqia,Maqedonia,Mali i Zi.Bullgaria etj.Vazhdojme me festen e lakrorit me sac,ku amvisat korcare bejne lakror me dy pete ne fshatin e improvizuar ne parkun Rinia,dhe i pjekin me sac ku nga gjithe rrethet vijne e provojne lakroret me sac( nje mrekulli) dhe tani u be edhe festa e birres...Nje mrekulli e ketij qyteti i cili ,pse jo, mburret me birren e prodhuar tradicionalisht ne fabriken e birres se qytetit tone, e cila  funksionon qe ne vitin 1928, birra e se ciles fitoi edhe  cmimin  Harku i Diamantit...Kjo fabrike drejtohet nga Z.Irfan!
Ejani ne qytetin tone dhe provoni birren e mrekullueshme ...Birra Korca...

Po juve ju pelqen birra?Sofra korcare ku ini? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Na pëlqen shumë!
Asnjëherë nuk na është dhënë ndonjë ftesë për sa i përket festës së birrës apo lakrorit me saç.
Se ku qëndron problemi,mbetet ta zgjidhim në vitet në vazhdim!
Gjithsesi, na pëlqen birra e shoqëruar me kërnacka që i prodhon po Korça!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Pak fare.
Si eshte birra e sotme e Korçes?

----------


## pranvera bica

> Pak fare.
> Si eshte birra e sotme e Korçes?


SERAFIM!EDSHTE E MREKULLUESHME DHE SHUME AFER BIRRES SE PRODHUAR QEMOTI ME MAJANE E MBJELLE NE POGRADEC!e SHOQERUAR NGA KERNACKAT KARAKTERISTIKE TE PJEKURA NE ZGARE ,KENAQESH...PO TE KESH MUNDESI EJA E PROVOI!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> SERAFIM!EDSHTE E MREKULLUESHME DHE SHUME AFER BIRRES SE PRODHUAR QEMOTI ME MAJANE E MBJELLE NE POGRADEC!e SHOQERUAR NGA KERNACKAT KARAKTERISTIKE TE PJEKURA NE ZGARE ,KENAQESH...PO TE KESH MUNDESI EJA E PROVOI!


Po pata mundesi do vi..flm...Edhe se pijet alkolike nuk me pelqejne.
Hiq rakin e Boboshtices.(ajo po qe shkon edhe me kernackat)

----------


## pranvera bica

> Po pata mundesi do vi..flm...Edhe se pijet alkolike nuk me pelqejne.
> Hiq rakin e Boboshtices.(ajo po qe shkon edhe me kernackat)


N.qse vertet vini do ju nxjerr une edhe raki Boboshtice pe mani te kuq apo te zi? :Lulja3:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> N.qse vertet vini do ju nxjerr une edhe raki Boboshtice pe mani te kuq apo te zi?:^lulja3


Dukesh qe je;pe korçe..e ke mirpritjen ne shpirt.flm.
Eshte e veçante rakia e Boboshtices,me ate ngjyren jeshile qe i jep gjethja e manit....e mbrekullushme.

----------


## martini1984

> SERAFIM!EDSHTE E MREKULLUESHME DHE SHUME AFER BIRRES SE PRODHUAR QEMOTI ME MAJANE E MBJELLE NE POGRADEC!e SHOQERUAR NGA KERNACKAT KARAKTERISTIKE TE PJEKURA NE ZGARE ,KENAQESH...PO TE KESH MUNDESI EJA E PROVOI!


Po n.q-se ka akoma shijen e birres se zeze korcare,vi une apo s'na pranon? :perqeshje:

----------


## Pa_doreza2

Pranvera bica Gezuar

----------


## illyrian rex

E preferoj birren vendore, Birra Peja Premium. Kjo birre nuk ia leshon rrugen as Heinekenit.

Ndonjehere birra Tirana, qe nuk eshte e keqe. Birren Korqa e lavderojne shume, por akoma nuk e kam provu. 

Birrat e huaja, vetem kur jam jashte Kosoves.

----------


## martini1984

Mua me pelqejne te huajat,tradicionale!
Gjermane,ne prioritet..
Fundjave eshte Relax
Heiniken eshte kot.
lg :perqeshje:

----------


## *suada*

Mua me pelqen Schwarzbier dhe Hefeweizen.

----------


## Geri Tr

Patjeter qe me pelqejne,kur jam me shoqerine zakonisht pi Heineken apo Grolsch ose Tuborg,ndersa neper dasma apo mbremjeve me familjen pi Tirana dhe Korca

----------


## martini1984

> Mua me pelqen Schwarzbier dhe Hefeweizen.


Me limon apo pa...
Export per vete,perjashto Desperados...por sma kellcet gjithmone :shkelje syri: 
lg

----------


## *suada*

> Me limon apo pa...
> Export per vete,perjashto Desperados...por sma kellcet gjithmone
> lg


Pa limon  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## drifilon

> E preferoj birren vendore, Birra Peja Premium. Kjo birre nuk ia leshon rrugen as Heinekenit.
> 
> Ndonjehere birra Tirana, qe nuk eshte e keqe. Birren Korqa e lavderojne shume, por akoma nuk e kam provu. 
> 
> Birrat e huaja, vetem kur jam jashte Kosoves.




Perfundimishte edhe une illyria rex mendoje se birra peja eshte e pa konkurrent ne kosove fakti se mbane me teper se 80% te tregut ne kosove tregone se birra peja eshte brend jo vetem kosovare pore edhe rajonale e ballkanike .

Une nuk jame perdorues i birres por kur isha ne kosove provova nje dhe me te vertet birre fantastike e kualitetit boteror birra peja eshte krenaria e kosoves dikur ishte birra me e konsumuar ne ish-jugosllavi .

Nuk ka shanse te prodhohet ne trojet shqiptare birre si birra e PEJES duke pasur parasyshe edhe faktin e`pa kontestuar se birra peja prodhohet ne nje fabrike me nje siperfaqe gjigante po ashtu me nje teknologji super moderne fjala e fundit e teknologjise.

Eshte mire qe edhe shqiptaret andej kufirit te fillojn ta konsumojne birren e pejes se me te vertet ja vlen te keshe ne tavolin ket brend te vetem shqiptare te prodhuar nga gjiganti birra PEJA ,e jo si disa birra te cilat sillen neper tregjet shqipatre e te cilat prodhohen neper podrume te improvizuara

----------


## martini1984

phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
----------------------------------------------------
krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrapppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp
kkkkkkkkkkkkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccccc

----------


## illyrian rex

> Perfundimishte edhe une illyria rex mendoje se birra peja eshte e pa konkurrent ne kosove fakti se mbane me teper se 80% te tregut ne kosove tregone se birra peja eshte brend jo vetem kosovare pore edhe rajonale e ballkanike .
> 
> Une nuk jame perdorues i birres por kur isha ne kosove provova nje dhe me te vertet birre fantastike e kualitetit boteror birra peja eshte krenaria e kosoves dikur ishte birra me e konsumuar ne ish-jugosllavi .
> 
> Nuk ka shanse te prodhohet ne trojet shqiptare birre si birra e PEJES duke pasur parasyshe edhe faktin e`pa kontestuar se birra peja prodhohet ne nje fabrike me nje siperfaqe gjigante po ashtu me nje teknologji super moderne fjala e fundit e teknologjise.
> 
> Eshte mire qe edhe shqiptaret andej kufirit te fillojn ta konsumojne birren e pejes se me te vertet ja vlen te keshe ne tavolin ket brend te vetem shqiptare te prodhuar nga gjiganti birra PEJA ,e jo si disa birra te cilat sillen neper tregjet shqipatre e te cilat prodhohen neper podrume te improvizuara



Ne web po shkruan se eksportohet ne keto vende: Maqedoni, Mali i Zi, Shqiperi, Bosna, Serbi, Danimarke, Itali, France, Belgjike, Holande, Gjermani, Zvicerr, Angli dhe SHBA. Paramendo, edhe ne SHBA ka arrite.

Me te vertete kjo birrari eshte krenaria e Kosoves. Kam degju se i ka mbi 600 punetore  :buzeqeshje: .

http://www.birrapeja.com/#/distribution/

----------


## *suada*

> phhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> ----------------------------------------------------
> krrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
> trrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrapppppppppppppppppppppppp  pppppp
> kkkkkkkkkkkkkrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaccccccccccccc


Po kjo cfare lloj birre eshte?
 :pa dhembe:

----------


## drifilon

> Ne web po shkruan se eksportohet ne keto vende: Maqedoni, Mali i Zi, Shqiperi, Bosna, Serbi, Danimarke, Itali, France, Belgjike, Holande, Gjermani, Zvicerr, Angli dhe SHBA. Paramendo, edhe ne SHBA ka arrite.
> 
> Me te vertete kjo birrari eshte krenaria e Kosoves. Kam degju se i ka mbi 600 punetore .
> 
> http://www.birrapeja.com/#/distribution/



Shum e vertet illyrian rex poashtu perveqe ketyre vendeve qe potencove ti birra PEJA eksportohet edhe ne sloveni e kroaci ndersa ne zvicerr ka vite qe konsumohet nga shqiptaret por edhe zvicrranet ketu 

Definitivishte eshte krenaria e kosoves por edhe e shqiptareve kudo qe ndodhen me perjashtime te disa gabelo putantve te cilet shkarravitin ketu .

Tunge te pershendes

Wow Tashe e pashe paskan leshuar edhe linja te reja te prodhimit 
http://www.birrapeja.com/#/gallery/

----------

